# Policy changes to be aware of



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi lovelies 

I just wanted to let you know of a new policy change that has been posted in site news, I am not sure how many of you travel round the boards or just come here so thought I would post the link for you all to have a look at 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=79032.msg1062829#msg1062829

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxx


----------

